# Cannot Activate DTV2PC



## Leo_R (Jan 10, 2011)

I know what you're thinking - here we go again!

I've been trying for several weeks to activate DTV2PC. In fact, I first tried it a year ago, gave up figuring it was too close to the beta, and would try again later. I've read many of the activation issues posted here and on the DTV forum site and have tried them all - I think. I've even been communicating with Cyberlink, but they are totally incompetent. I'll give you a quick summary of what they tell me. It went something like this -
Them: Are you using IE9? My answer: No.
Them: Make IE8 your default. My answer: I anticipated that suggestion, but will try again - it still doesn't work.
Them: They sent me instructions on how to make IE the default. *I totally lost it. Hey a-hole, I told you, I tried it already, it doesn't work!* They are too stupid to read my interactions with them. Mind you, this has been going on for 4-5 cycles with them. Sometimes going a day and, of course, over the weekend without hearing from them.

Anyway, here are the things I've gleaned and tried from this forum and other places:


Using Windows 7.
Using IE 8, as well as, Firefox.
Not using a 3rd party firewall; only the router and Win7 built-in versions.
Using Microsoft Security Essentials virus protection.
Windows is up-to-date.
System passes qualification tests.
Connected to the Internet.
Modified hosts file - see attached.
Ping activation.cyberlink.com - does not respond.
Tried Tracert activation.cyberlink.com; it timed out, see attached. This is something I asked Cyberlink - Why the timeout? They don't answer the question.
Tried removing and installing more than once.
Using version 2.0.0.5717 - see attached.
Have tried four (4) different activation codes.
Tried making IE8 the default.
UPnP was already enabled.
Port 443 open. I think I did this correctly - see attached.
Tried with and w/o IE open.

I have some questions and obviously also need help.

The most basic of questions. Will it ever activate if I can't even ping the activation server?
If an activation code is tried and fails, will it work at a later time? Or, is it try once and throw away?
Why does it matter what the default browser is, if the application isn't even used during activation?
My network has 2 Directv media devices on it, see attached. Is that a result of the software installation?
Why do we even need a stupid activation code for a free application?
Are there any other suggestions I should try?

Thanks in advance.
Leo


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No ping response is meaningless. Lots of sites turn ICMP (ping response) off. And you certainly don't need to forward 443.

It appears that their activation server is 'occasionally' down. Just keep trying.


----------



## Leo_R (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Dennis for your reply. At least now I understand the lack of a ping response and failed tracert.

You suggested that the server is down. I've been trying since before Christmas - usually at least once a day. I guess I should either give up or try once a day until someone wakes up. Will you please answer the question regarding the activation codes - that would be question #2?

Is there a magical time to try the activation?

Thanks.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Seems the question could be asked this way: "Has any Directv2PC user with Windows 7 that encountered the activation loop figure a way to activate?"

Never mind... I think the question has been answered:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2664333&postcount=999

Reading your post, I don't think you actually tried uninstalling IE9

The problem has existed since July, 2010 or longer. Read the Directv Tech Forum or search Directv2PC activation loop and you'll find you're not alone: http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10727296

BTW, the key is supposed to be re-usable. I kept my activation key and re-used it when upgrading Directv2PC.

Good luck!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Seems the question could be asked this way: "Has any Directv2PC user with Windows 7 that encountered the activation loop figure a way to activate?"
> 
> Never mind... I think the question has been answered:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2664333&postcount=999
> ...


I've never been in the activation loop, but since July, I've activated DirecTV2PC with Win7 64 three times. Once during the first install and once again with a motherboard change [new serial needed] and then a third time with the last serial [maybe three weeks ago] as the file seemed to have been lost along with my Win7 serial & activation during a disk scan/repair.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I've never been in the activation loop, but since July, I've activated DirecTV2PC with Win7 64 three times. Once during the first install and once again with a motherboard change [new serial needed] and then a third time with the last serial [maybe three weeks ago] as the file seemed to have been lost along with my Win7 serial & activation during a disk scan/repair.


Just curious, VOS, have you installed IE9 at anytime since July?

FWIW, I don't have Windows 7, just trying to help the OP. Although I must admit that I didn't have to venture far from here to find it. (Directv Tech Forum doesn't seem to have a handle on the issue).

Any feedback from Windows 7 users would most likely be welcomed by the OP.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> Just curious, VOS, have you installed IE9 at anytime since July?
> 
> FWIW, I don't have Windows 7, just trying to help the OP. Although I must admit that I didn't have to venture far from here to find it. (Directv Tech Forum doesn't seem to have a handle on the issue).
> 
> Any feedback from Windows 7 users would most likely be welcomed by the OP.


Nope, I use FireFox and barely have IE8 here [I think it came with Win7].
This may be a long shot, but I've wondered what would happen if those with problems remove their router from the loop [if they can] and see if they can then activate.


----------



## Leo_R (Jan 10, 2011)

armchair said:


> Seems the question could be asked this way: "Has any Directv2PC user with Windows 7 that encountered the activation loop figure a way to activate?"
> 
> Reading your post, I don't think you actually tried uninstalling IE9
> 
> ...


Armchair, was your reply directed to me, Leo, the originator of this thread? I don't have IE9 installed, never had it, have always had IE8. As VOS said, IE8 comes with Win7 and that's what I have. Although, like VOS, I use FF3.6.13 almost exclusively. I do like your rewording of the question, but I have a friend who has a new laptop with Win7 installed (don't know which version) and activated DTV2PC w/o any issues. I'm baffled.

VOS, to answer your question regarding the removal of the router - I tried that - it still doesn't activate. I connected directly to my cable modem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Leo_R said:


> VOS, to answer your question regarding the removal of the router - I tried that - it still doesn't activate. I connected directly to my cable modem.


"crap" :shrug:


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Can you get to both of the following links in your browser?

http://activation.cyberlink.com/
https://activation.cyberlink.com/

All that should show up is a simple page with the following:

*activation.cyberlink.com*


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> Can you get to both of the following links in your browser?
> 
> http://activation.cyberlink.com/
> https://activation.cyberlink.com/
> ...


Yep: activation.cyberlink.com on both.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Yep: activation.cyberlink.com on both.


If the OP can get to those in a browser, then he should be able to activate. Otherwise, something is blocking access. Either on the computer or the ISP, possibly the cable modem. 
Can the OP provide up with model of cable modem? It's possible there may also be a firewall on that.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Leo_R said:


> Armchair, was your reply directed to me, Leo, the originator of this thread? I don't have IE9 installed, never had it, have always had IE8. As VOS said, IE8 comes with Win7 and that's what I have. Although, like VOS, I use FF3.6.13 almost exclusively. I do like your rewording of the question, but I have a friend who has a new laptop with Win7 installed (don't know which version) and activated DTV2PC w/o any issues. I'm baffled.
> 
> VOS, to answer your question regarding the removal of the router - I tried that - it still doesn't activate. I connected directly to my cable modem.


Yes it was; sorry. I ass...d IE9 was the cause. :grin:


----------



## Leo_R (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried "http://activation.cyberlink.com/" in my browser in the past - it works fine. Also tried "https://activation.cyberlink.com/" - it works, too.

As to my cable modem, it's RCA model DCM425. Do cable modem have firewalls? I'll look into that myself. Thanks for the hint. If you know the answer I'm sure we would all like to hear it.

Just checked the manual - it says nothing about a firewall. Checked the Web and found people who say it's a simple modem w/o firewall.


----------



## Leo_R (Jan 10, 2011)

More information to add to post #8 above. My friend's PC has Windows 7 Home Premium installed.

I'm beginning to wonder if it's a conflict with some other program that I've installed. I've tried disabling *all* startups in msconfig and it still doesn't activate. Does anyone know if there's an application or something used to find conflicts? If such an application thing exists.


----------



## Leo_R (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's an update. Still doesn't work even with the latest version (V7028). Read here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886

There must be a conflict with something on my PC.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Leo_R said:


> Here's an update. Still doesn't work even with the latest version (V7028). Read here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886
> 
> There must be a conflict with something on mt PC.


I would tend to agree. This app has had problems [not activation] with other video software.
Now I have no idea of what or which might be causing this, but maybe if you list what you have someone could offer some ideas/help. :shrug:


----------

